# 3 point lift control reversed



## Archdaledoc

I have a Long 360 with a 3 point hitch. It has draft and position control, but something happened so that when the hitch control is lowered, the hitch goes up and vice versa. however, it is very limited in its movement. I talked with a mechanic at a tractor supply. He said that the control got reversed because someone flipped the lever from draft to position with the hitch in the wrong place. 

I am a gentleman farmer, but I work on all manner of automobiles. I got a shop manual (with terrible copied pics in it) but I will be darn if I know what to do to get this back to working order. 

I have taken off the lift control lever and I can see how the hydraulic control arm moves up and back to lower the 3 point hitch and forward and down to raise it. I can manually move that by hand with no problem and the hitch moves up and down normally. Any clues to how to get this thing back to normal working order would be great! I need to bush hog and I can't with this thing working like this!


----------



## boxco49

Hi I have a Kubota B7800 tractor and love it.


----------



## tommyjones

I also have a problem with the position control lever on my Long 360. The lower control lever to lift the 3-point has stopped working. Got a little harder to pull up and push down over time and now will not move at all. I backed off the bolt some to see if relieving pressure on the lever would help. Nope. Didn't help. Also checked fluid. Full and color is clear. Anybody got any suggestions? 
-------------------------
Tommy Jones


----------

